# Does age increase miscarriage potential?



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

My 47 and going the DE route.  I've been told by the clinic that I have an over 70% chance of getting pregnant.  Does the maternal age (my age- not the DE) increase the risk of miscarriage?


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Dochinka,

I guess the answer could be yes and no.  Obviously, the biggest cause of miscarriage over 40 is a chromosomally abnormal embryo.  With younger eggs you are reducing this possibility.  However, therer is still a chance of transferring an abnormal embryo which results in no implantation/miscarriage no matter what the age of the donor.

Another risk fact over 40 is that common health issues which impact fertility and can cause miscarriage are more likely the older you get.  e.g. autoimmune issues, thyroid issues, uterine polyps and fibroids etc etc.  There maybe evidence that that the uterus is slightly less receptive as we age etc.

The bottom line is the risk is never zero of course.  However, if your only issue is age, then donor eggs have a better chance of success.  BUT if you have any other impacting health/fertility issues, miscarriage with donor eggs is just as likely as with your own.

The last point is that is also depends on the clinic and how good they are at the DE process (e.g. their embryology lab. etc). 

Regarding stats.  70% chance of getting pregnant is not a live birth sadly.  I got pregnant on every one of my 6 ivfs but only had a live birth on one.  So basically it depends on your individual chances coupled with the clinic's abilitiy.

I would get your basic testing done before if you can.  e.g. thyroid, insulin resistance, uterine checks etc.

BUT after all this!  You have a very good chance of having a baby with DE - but it may take more than one go - especially over age 45.

Best of luck,
Daisy
x


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lirac,

Congratulations on your pregnancy, can i just ask an awkward question if you don't mind, i notice from your profile that you are 47, has that been an issue for you, i only ask since d/w has just turned 43 and we had a m/c in November with D/E and now on waiting list for next round, it gives me hope when i see stories such as yours just wondered if you had any advice or words of encouragement really, feeling a bit down today since working in a small office with four other people and two of them are pregnant at just over 20 weeks and have no idea of the heartache all this causes with each failure, one of the girls here is becoming a little obsessive about her pregnancy, every conversation is about it, there is nothing else going on, are all women like that, i know my d/w was not, am i just being miserable today?

Look forward to your reply

Dell Boy


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Lirac,

Thanks for the reply, forgive me i was not being nosey but the aspect was the age, lets be honest we are all the wrong side of 40 by being in this board and it is the one thing that starting to get to me really also we are running out of money, four attempts at roughly £6000-£7000 a go has stretcehd us enormously so I'm kinda of hoping for a natural pregnancy before next treatment but looking beyond that, if that fails then we are just down to a natural cycle and you being just that little older i just wondered if you had any advice thats all, you give me hope essentially however the one thing i have learnt is that for every success like yours there are many that have failed and that no two women are the same and no two pregnancies are the same although there are some common ground throughout, my main concern is my d/w lifestyle, she does smoke and likes a couple of glasses of wine at night, i have said to her lose the vices and she will increase her chances naturally and in treatment but i don't think I'm getting anywhere with those sentiments sadly,

Regards

Dell Boy


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

I think you have to decide what you really want. I had miscarriages from natural pregnancies after 40 and I realised it was a combi of my age and the egg quality, though there was nothing wrong woth me. After failed IVF, I had to decide how much more of this we could do, and how much genetics mattered to me. In truth I had always considered DE, but never really thought I would have to do it, afterall there is nothing wrong with me.....but when you hear that you have no eggs to fertilise , for whatever reason, you think seriously.

I thought about my siblings children, and my friends children, and thought if for some reason any of these were just dumped on me as a baby, would I say oh no I cant do that it is not mine, or would I automatically just fall into the role we all want to play? History tells us that most automatically fall into the maternal role, so what is the difference? With DE you will give birth to the child so the bond cant be any closer.I found this thought process helped me make the decision very quickly as my partner is much younger than me, so he has no issues.

It does not mean I will not try with my own eggs again atleast once, but my chances have doubled, and this emotional rollercoaster may draw to a positive conclusion!


----------

